# New to this forum



## stockpott01 (Jul 11, 2015)

A little history of me.
I am a 42 year old weight lifter.
Married with 2 boys.
5'8" 210#
Love the weight world, with a goal to be on stage some day... I know I m well past the prime so work that much harder...
Always in search of knowledge, tips n tricks for the gym...  I've acquired some knowledge of the years and don't mind sharing, I certainly don't push my ideals on anybody... I try to be very open minded..


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome! I am new here also, this forums seems like a good one.


----------



## stockpott01 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks man!!


----------



## brazey (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## stockpott01 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks brazey


----------



## trunk_monkey (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome aboard stockpott

Sent from my SPH-L600 using Tapatalk


----------

